
"What if we could make a material that is self-re-assembling?" - ingenium
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/eureka-march-0311.html
======
TrevorJ
If you have a problem to solve, check and see if nature has solved it first
:-)

Also I have to say it but...Grey Goo anyone?

------
kingnothing
Kind of like this? [http://www.geek.com/french-researchers-create-self-
healing-r...](http://www.geek.com/french-researchers-create-self-healing-
rubber-material/)

~~~
ingenium
Not exactly... That works because of extensive hydrogen bonding. These can
break and reform easily, giving the appearance of self healing.

With the new technology, they intend to actually grow materials, much in the
same way that animals such as abalone make their shells. A couple of years ago
I realized that one day we will grow things rather than manufacture them.
There can be dormant "cells" within it that will repair it as necessary. I'm
not sure if that is the exact idea the inventor has in mind, but I think it's
inevitable.

